# Competitive Trail Challenge Charity



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, so the horse rescue I volunteer at (Tiny Timbers Horse Rescue) is holding a Competitive Trail Challenge on June 27 in Anderson Mo. It is santctioned by the American Competitive Trail Horse Association and goes to benefit the rescue. I don't want to go into detail on here but it's a 6 mile trail with judged obstacles and there is a $525 cash award as well as awards for 1-6th. Also will have several other contests and tons of activities for those that don't ride. If interested, please email me at [email protected] and I will send you a flyer. :lol:


----------

